# Old WheelHorse to Restore



## Short_Circuit (Jan 2, 2012)

My name is Mark and I am from Ontario, Canada.
I recently came across this old wheelHorse garden tractor sitting in a back yard and it decided to follow me home!!
It is too cold in my garage to work on it right now but in a few months I will get to working on it.
The engine does turn over and has good compression.
I'm really looking forward to getting this thing back up and running 

Mark


----------



## Maney (Dec 26, 2011)

Have fun with the resteration. I have 2 that are simaler to yours. welcome to the forum.

Dale.


----------



## Short_Circuit (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Dale,

I will, can't wait for warmer weather to start the resto

Mark


----------



## hanger (May 23, 2010)

Cool. Post pics as you go through the restro.


----------



## Short_Circuit (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I had a semi successful night Friday working on the tractor. Put fresh oil in the engine, fixed up some wiring, installed a push/pull switch in place of the missing key switch, hooked up everything electrical and got the engine to turn over and I have spark.
So I went and got some gas, installed new fuel lines and filter, started to fill the gas tank and I have a small leak at the bottom.
So I just rigged up a test gas tank and got the engine to run. The problem I have is a cannot get it to rev up much. I tried it with and without the fuel pump and it does the same thing. It will just die.
I tried fooling around with the high and low speed needles to no avail.
I did get to drive the tractor in all gears at an idle 
I think I need to do some reading up and possibly go through the carb again.
All in all a pretty good night though. The tractor at least does run and all the gears work !!!!

Mark


----------



## Short_Circuit (Jan 2, 2012)

I took the carb off today and went through and cleaned it again. I found silicon chunks in there. Put it all back together and it runs good now.
I also tackled the leaky gas tank today.
I got the tank torn apart and found out there is no gasket in there, only some sort of silicon. Cleaned that all up on both parts, went to the hardware store and found some silicon that is compatible with gas. I started to apply this and it looked exactly like the old silicon I took off. It was kind of running and sticky at the same time. Applied it to both surfaces and waited a minute just like the instructions said and then assembled the 2 parts and installed everything back on the tractor.
I will let the tank cure overnight and put some fuel in it tomorrow. Hopefully it does not leak 
So I did have it running again today with my temporary fuel system just to play around with the carb. 
I need to get new front tires now...............

Mark


----------



## mayhamm001 (Apr 18, 2012)

Short_Circuit said:


> Thanks Dale,
> 
> I will, can't wait for warmer weather to start the resto
> 
> Mark


hi i just picked up a 1966 wheel horse needs work


----------



## mayhamm001 (Apr 18, 2012)

let me no how yours goes mine i got snow blower with it snow blade rototiller an mower deck


----------



## FarmBoy61 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Parts*

And where will you be going to get your Wheel Horse parts? 

Nice looking project machine. Have fun!

Barry


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You can still get some parts from Toro. It depends on the year/model.


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow wish I had a machine like that. I'v always been curious about them little garden tractors just because they look like a small scale farm tractor. Good luck on your wheel horse Short Ciruit. Where abouts in Ontario are you from? Just curious being that I live in Ontario


----------



## rdmanone (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice little tractor. Your gonna have fun with it.


----------



## Stepney (Apr 5, 2013)

I love the old round hoods! But, I don't recall those two idlers just before the clutch pulley on my 702. You know what model it is? Looks like a fun project!


----------

